# Does anyone know how to get the white festive tree item?



## Chrisscottd (Nov 8, 2016)

Would love to know please!


----------



## Moontoon (Nov 8, 2016)

Maybe Jingle will have it?


----------



## Chrisscottd (Nov 8, 2016)

if anyone comes across it, i'll give the sloppy furniture set in return!


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 8, 2016)

Moontoon said:


> Maybe Jingle will have it?



I didn't see it in his RV, though I did see gift piles, a snow globe, and a few other things. 

I really want that tree too ;v;


----------



## Invisible again (Nov 8, 2016)

Maybe it'll show up in the Nookling store sometime in December like the other festive trees?


----------



## Chrisscottd (Nov 8, 2016)

I don't think its from jingle, though thank you for your replies! It makes me think its not from nooks seeing as it says "not for sale", my initial thought was gracie's.


----------



## Flutter (Nov 8, 2016)

Perhaps it's a fortune cookie item?  Haven't there been new things added there as well?


----------



## Noctis (Nov 8, 2016)

Flutter said:


> Perhaps it's a fortune cookie item?  Haven't there been new things added there as well?



There's seven new fortune cookies and the items are Wii U Console, Wii U Deluxe Console, Chihuahua ornament, Dalmation ornament, Dachshund ornament, Labrador ornament and New Nintendo 3DS.


----------



## Imbakatten (Nov 8, 2016)

A friend of mine gave me one and it's so cute!


----------



## Chrisscottd (Nov 8, 2016)

Lucky! If you know how to dupe, i'd really appreciate it!


----------



## Licorice (Nov 8, 2016)

I'd love to know where to get it because if Jingle doesn't have it then wtf.

*cough*youcangetitusingpowersaves*cough*

*cough*itlightsuptoo*cough*


----------



## Chrisscottd (Nov 8, 2016)

Gah would really like this item D=


----------



## Kairii (Nov 8, 2016)

What does it look like? I'm curious. D:


----------



## LunaLight (Nov 8, 2016)

Chrisscottd said:


> Lucky! If you know how to dupe, i'd really appreciate it!



Actually duping isn't allowed on here. :/

And I'll TT to December to see if it's in any shops.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 8, 2016)

Does anybody have a picture of it?


----------



## StiX (Nov 8, 2016)

Would love to know this too! Never seen a white one


----------



## Imaginetheday (Nov 8, 2016)

It's moridb.com if you want to see a picture.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 8, 2016)

Its gorgeous...must have. (^Ｏ^)




Maybe it'll be DLC around Christmas time?


----------



## QueenOpossum (Nov 12, 2016)

Did anyone figure out where this item is from? I know there was the suggestion of DLC around Christmas...I just really want it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 12, 2016)

Aah this is so pretty!  I need it!!! *_*


----------



## GhulehGirl (Nov 13, 2016)

I want it to...it's so pretty!!!


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 13, 2016)

Omg that's pretty!


----------



## N a t (Nov 13, 2016)

The mystery of the fabled, albino, Christmas tree. There have only been tales and so called pictures of this elusive beast, yet no one has been close enough to capture it... WILL ANYONE, EVER, TAME THIS WILD ANIMAL!?


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 13, 2016)

I really want that tree, it's so pretty.


----------



## Docxrossing (Nov 13, 2016)

This tree is really pretty, makes me almost want to do a full-on dedicated winter wonderland room. We'll see if the Nooklings or Harvey stocks this item in December. Also, on the topic of dlc, is it possible that they are going to resume monthly internet dlc distributions? Is there one for this month?


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Nov 13, 2016)

I didn't know this existed. It's beautiful. I must have it for my North Pole.


----------



## creamyy (Nov 13, 2016)

I believe Harvey sells it? idek. but I WANT IT. it's Christmas and my house is not very Christmas-y


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Nov 13, 2016)

OMG, I need this tree so bad.


----------



## watercolorwish (Nov 13, 2016)

i think its mailed to you similar to jack sending you a mask for halloween. jingle might send you this before toy day? idfk maybe its just a new piece of furniture


----------



## Noctis (Nov 13, 2016)

So no word yet on how to get it? Everyone is like my friend got it okay but where did your friend get it smh.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 13, 2016)

I hope I find this randomly stashed in my right side room closet lol. That would be a totally me move.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Nov 15, 2016)

abbydoll said:


> Its gorgeous...must have. (^Ｏ^)
> 
> View attachment 188108
> 
> Maybe it'll be DLC around Christmas time?



I needdddddddd thissss HIIIISSSSSS, IT'S MINE, NO TOUCHY HISSSS


----------



## N a t (Nov 15, 2016)

I was able to get one from another user, and I'm super happy, but I am still curious as to what the in game origin of this tree is. Like, where tho? ;0


----------



## Rabirin (Nov 15, 2016)

I've always wanted a white christmas tree variation inrl and on animal crossing and now this makes me want one more. Ugh, that tree is so beautiful, it'd probably look incredible if I put that in my house especially with the theme i've got going on. To me, it sounds like it comes from HHD maybe from a challenge of the month possibly? it doesn't look like the type of item that you'd be able to get easily from decorating homes, if it is from HHD.


----------



## N a t (Nov 15, 2016)

Spoiler:  Here's a pic of it lit up. Best night light ever!


----------



## SugardewVillage (Nov 15, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Spoiler:  Here's a pic of it lit up. Best night light ever!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 188629


Omg how do you get this I need it omg omg omg


----------



## N a t (Nov 15, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> Omg how do you get this I need it omg omg omg



I WISH I KNEW. I got mine from another user here, and it's possible that they obtained them in a way that mods don't appreciate. But that doesn't matter to me, and they did it for a good reason! I'm pretty sure that they also do not know the origin of the tree either.  I'm so sorry. More and more will become available over time though, I'm sure of it!

- - - Post Merge - - -

PS no proof they used any unruly methods anyways lmao


----------



## Believe (Nov 15, 2016)

Oh wait that's actually so gorgeous!


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Nov 15, 2016)

Looking at the tree in the Nookling's catalogue, it is "not for sale", so it has to be a special item either sold by Harvey, or maybe from Jingle.

I wish we knew for sure!

(And yes, I got mine through "unsavory means"...)


----------



## Corrie (Nov 15, 2016)

omg that tree is BEAUTIFUL! *____________* I'm hoping it isn't too hard to obtain!


----------



## 727 (Nov 15, 2016)

Man i would love to get my hands on 3 of these trees(the legit way of course) you know 1 for the mayor(me)and 1 each for Cayden&Elijah because right now they both have a gaming basement well the start of  a gaming one but when December rolls around this tree will be perfect for their Christmas basement.


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 15, 2016)

It looks awesome! I just wish someone would tell us where they got it, lol. 

Hopefully soon someone figures it out and shares.


----------



## Xeno1000 (Nov 15, 2016)

LunaLight said:


> Actually duping isn't allowed on here. :/
> 
> And I'll TT to December to see if it's in any shops.



I think duping was patched out of the game anyway awhile back anyway.


----------



## Noctis (Nov 15, 2016)

Xeno1000 said:


> I think duping was patched out of the game anyway awhile back anyway.



Nah it wasn't patched. It still works. I know people that tried it already.


----------



## Cottonball (Nov 15, 2016)

Im pretty sure its from Harvey


----------



## clueleaf (Nov 15, 2016)

I saw it as one of Harvey's items.
I hate myself because he was selling it and I didn't buy it.


----------



## ashlif (Nov 15, 2016)

clueleaf said:


> I saw it as one of Harvey's items.
> I hate myself because he was selling it and I didn't buy it.



Wait.....it's a Harvey item??? *-*


----------



## clueleaf (Nov 15, 2016)

ashlif said:


> Wait.....it's a Harvey item??? *-*



Yep >.<


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 15, 2016)

Does Harvey have seasonal items? Like, if you TT into December, you'd probably find it after a while?

I have one so I'm good but totally nosy. This update is crazy!


----------



## Docxrossing (Nov 15, 2016)

Blythetastic said:


> Does Harvey have seasonal items? Like, if you TT into December, you'd probably find it after a while?



I must know this too. Is it only available during December or does it have a chance to appear throughout the year?


----------



## clueleaf (Nov 15, 2016)

Docxrossing said:


> I must know this too. Is it only available during December or does it have a chance to appear throughout the year?



My town is in June right now, and I found the tree somewhere in April or May. So I don't think they're seasonal!


----------



## SugardewVillage (Nov 17, 2016)

Blythetastic said:


> Does Harvey have seasonal items? Like, if you TT into December, you'd probably find it after a while?
> 
> I have one so I'm good but totally nosy. This update is crazy!


I went through every day of December and didn't see it, it might be rarer than other Harvey items, I've had items pop up 3 times.
Now we all know how to get it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



clueleaf said:


> I saw it as one of Harvey's items.
> I hate myself because he was selling it and I didn't buy it.



Thanks for telling how to get it.


----------



## Namekians (Nov 17, 2016)

I bought it from another player and gave it to my mom
She likes it cause it looks like my grandmas old christmas tree ^-^


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 17, 2016)

Oh gosh, I need to remember to check every day.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Nov 21, 2016)

lol. Messed up. I didn't see previous replies due to being on mobile


----------



## vVGamerGalVv (Dec 16, 2016)

*I know how to!*



Chrisscottd said:


> Would love to know please!



You have to activate Spotpass near Christmas, you also get 15 MEOW coupons too! Please reply back if you see this.



                                                                                              Your Friendly Helper,
                                                                                                          vVGamerGalVv


----------



## deafleopards (Dec 16, 2016)

I also got mine in the mail! I didn't know it was a thing at all. I was back in November and made it to December 3 and Pete gave me the Meow coupons and letter from Nintendo saying I got the tree from Spotpass


----------



## Flare (Dec 16, 2016)

The Meow Coupons were a pleasure to receive. 
White Festive Tree is also given to you!


----------



## Espers (Dec 17, 2016)

Just got my tree and coupons on all 3 of my characters a few minutes ago by putting my DS on sleep mode and moving it around a bit.


----------



## Amy-chan (Dec 17, 2016)

r.i.p. me. Still no tree...


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Dec 17, 2016)

Pete gave me one from Nintendo when I loaded up the game this morning. You should be getting one eventually (hopefully!). Try waiting till tomorrow. If not, just let me know, I have an extra.


----------



## GuerreraD (Jan 19, 2017)

It really does exist, I have it displayed in one of my houses


----------

